# WoC vs Empire



## Harry_the_Hammer (Sep 8, 2009)

Hey im a fan of WoC and i also have a 2000pt army of WoC at the local club i go to a friend of mine uses empire but its entirely shooting and he also always uses the Lore of Metal when facing me...I havent been able to beat him yet cause 1 of 2 things happen...Either i get shot to pieces before i get to him or his battle wizard tears throu my units with the lore of metal...any tips/tactics on how i could beat him for once 

Cheers from HtH (Harry the Hammer)


----------



## NagashKhemmler (Apr 28, 2009)

Use marauder screens with the mark of slanesh, no upgrades besides that, use them to block LOS to your warrior units, this gives you a better chance to make it to his army and rip him to shreds in melee, which he stands no chance in. 

He's empire, take a few of your own mages to counter his magic, it sounds like you aren't taking adequate magical defence if the empire magic is ripping you apart.


----------



## Fen-Dweller (Sep 25, 2009)

FAST CAVALRY!!!!

Lots of MH with flails/MoS should do 'im. Take units of 12. Screen where appropriate.:wink:

Also, Hellcannons/Trolls never hurt. Take some big troll units/a big troll unit (like 6/5+Throgg), and roll up some bonuses! :biggrin:


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

No - If going for Throgg, only take one large unit, and then many MSU's of them.

Hell cannons are gash.

If you have the money - Sorceror Lord, Mark of Nurgle, Father of Blades, Armour of Damnation, and Favour of the Gods or some such, and you will have no issues.

Knights with the Mark of Nurgle and Rage Banner, and Dragon Ogres do spectacularly well.


----------



## Fen-Dweller (Sep 25, 2009)

As far as Throgg goes, I just meant as something he might use to augment his list rather than to make it around. I think a big unit with Throgg might be just what he needs to soak up a good portion of that shooting, as well as draw attention away form the rest of his list, as well as doing some real damage once they get to combat, if they do (which they probably will :biggrin: ). 

Also, I'm not certain if "gash" is a good thing or not :rofl:. Regardless, mine almost always performs well both as artillery and as a MC. Add that Troll unit and his opponent has a problem from both sides of the board, giving him ample ability to either move up the rest of his army in relative safety, or shoot/Troll them to bits. 

And I think just to clarify for you, NagashKhemmler, Vaz hints at a very good point, though I'm not sure if it's one he's trying to make. The MoN will help you out a good deal against any shooting heavy army.

Good luck!


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Ahah, I take full responsibility for creating that unit. Used it on the second day of having got the Army Book on Day Of Release 

But yes, only better anti-ranged unit is Knights of Tzeentch with Blasted Standard. Otherwise MoN is the single best Anti-Ranged mark.


----------



## Fen-Dweller (Sep 25, 2009)

1+/4+ Is about as good as it gets. :biggrin:


----------



## The Son of Horus (Dec 30, 2006)

I've found passing out as many magic resistance-granting items as you can helps loads against armies that like to use a lot of offensive magic-- it really helps even the playing field against armies like Lizardmen and to a lesser extent, The Empire (although if you're getting torn up by Lore of Metal, things like the Collar of Khorne and Fury of the Blood God are going to help you a lot against that army). Lots of magic resistance in units also means that you can get away with only bringing one caster to play scroll caddy, and you can put more points into other things that are more directly useful to you as a result-- a powerhouse Exalted Hero, for example. 

If you're having trouble figuring out where to put something like Fury of the Blood God, an Exalted Hero with the Battle Standard, a shield, and a great weapon is a good place. He's likely leading a decent unit at that point anyway, so the unit has better static combat, a model that's able to dish out some serious hurt with a great weapon while the rest of the unit breaks out something like double hand weapons, and Magic Resistance.

As for getting shot up... there's not a lot you can do about that short of bringing Marauder and Warhound screens. I prefer Warhounds, just because they're faster, and can actually beat Empire handgunners in raw wounds dealt in combat, so if the Empire player doesn't kill 'em at range (and thus leaving your Warriors less shot up that turn than they might otherwise be) they're going to have to fight them. Marauder Horsemen are expensive enough that you can't bring a lot of them, but you can bring enough to do something similar but be assured of running through any unit they hit. Same goes for Knights, although you'll probably only ever run one unit unless you're going for a pure cavalry army, and at that point, you probably just have two units of five each--they're not really ideal for providing a "Hey look at me! Shoot me! Or I'll run you over!" unit.


----------



## MaidenManiac (Oct 2, 2008)

A MoT Exalted on disc with Golden Eye of Tzeentch is more or less a must have. I would give him an Enchanted Shield too. 1+/3++ save vs ranged weapons is really good 

Hide him during deployment somehow and then move him so he can charge whatever you need to kill turn 2 and you should be golden:grin:

Remember to stay over 12" from Hellblasters so they only get S4 when shooting him if you want to kill those!


----------



## Tatsumaki (Oct 22, 2009)

I say that you're not bringing enough magic, so bring a hardcore Tzeench Lord with plently of backup items, or bring two "Scroll caddies" (a hero sorceror with 2xDS, that's 4 scrolls, I think that should be enough.

With the magic out of the way, send in the Chaos knights!! They should be more than enough to cut holes in his empire knights and get into a very dangerous position on his flank (Tzeench and Blasted standard will help these guys not die :3)

Other than that, you can bring mark of nurgle on your warriors (but that would be very expensive indeed) and DEFINITELY bring a screen of marauders with Mark of Slaanesh (Just to be funny, I sometimes give these guys great weapons, just to see the look on their face!)


----------



## bobss (May 18, 2008)

I was considering a Battle Wizard with Lore of Metal against my WoC friend and thanks for telling me how well it goes:laugh:

Tbh I think the usual Fast Cav, cheap screens, plenty of magic resistant items, MoN on knights etc and a decent Sorcerer on your part to dispell what ever he throws at you magic-wise :so_happy:


----------



## Tha Tall One (Aug 16, 2008)

Why has noboddy mentioned good ol'Wulfrik yet? He and a unit marauders can mess up some of his shooting units, and it's not really expensive...
I have found lore of metal really REALLy inefficient against all monster/marauder armies.
Slaanesh Magic can work wonders too. If you just succeed in getting the illusion spell on a warmachine it is taken out for at least 2 turns... Works nice with Handgunners/Crossbowmen too


----------

